# My love /hate/love affair with the 223 Remington.



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Prior going into the armed services back in 1969. I had a bolt action that was custom built on an old Mauser action in 223. At the time I was big into varmit hunting especially groundhogs. Anyway also owned at the time a 220 Swift , 222 Remington and 22 hornet. I only shot factory ammo as at the time. I loaded for shotguns only. The old Mauser was accurate but not exceptionaly so. 

When I was sent to weapons training in the service. I was issued a standard M-16 Colt ( Mattel Shooting Shell ). Although it shot well enough I was unimpressed. Going into combat with a varmit round was not a good idea to me. History has since proved me right in the first place. Most of serious combat shooters going back to larger rounds, Especially when instant kill shot are critical. Like in hostage rescue teams. When I turned in my 16 upon discharge from the military. I swore I would never shoot a 223 again and especially if it was a M16.

Fast forward to 2015 . That year made me a liar as I bought an AR15 and in 223. Despite my predjudice toward the 223 I had to give the devil its due. Brass is plentiful along with most other military rounds. Sizes and types of bullets are plentiful for the reloader. It is not super picky about which powder it is loaded with. I have several powders that work very well with it. While my AR 15 is plenty accurate I decided to purchase a 223 barrel for my Contender.

After a couple weeks of experimenting, I found that I had a helluva varmit gun. Almost with any reasonable powder bullet combo. I can hold a 3/4 inch group at 100 yards. See pic below. First two shots out of the yellow 3/4 inch dot. Last three shots after adjustment to scope. Powder IMR 3130 , bullet 50 Grain Hornady Varmageddon. All different types of brass. Full length sized and light factory crimp.Add all this up and it makes adding a 223 to ones arsenal. Makes it a no brainer especially during this era of out of stock all the time. Chances are if you reload you can scrimp up a load that will do the same as mine.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I''ve heard nothing but good things about the Contender overall....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I love the round. It is very efficient. I have a Savage Model 10 that has killed many coyotes over the years. My favorite bullet in that gun is the Hornady 50 grain Vmax.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

As always Papaperch your information is good and informative. Or should I say deadly accurate!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

They are an accurate cartridge, especially hand loaded. Out of my AR with a red dot at 100 yds. 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

https://sgbonline.com/smith-we...n-center-arms-brand/ 
Hopefully
SSK --- Ruger


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah , Smith and Wesson did not carry on Thompson Center's great customer service policy. Indeed they did everything they could to destroy that great reputation. Hopefully whatever new company assumes ownership. Will strive to restore what was lost.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Have always loved the 223 as a plinker and a varmint round, started years ago when I had a TCR-83, my favorite rifle is probably my Remington 700 VS in 223, easy to load for and it’s a blast to see your hits through the scope.


----------



## supersport 170 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of 223 . I'm shooting 335 and a 40grn ballistic tip out of mine . Beautiful little clover leaf groups at 100 and they are smoking . Varmints are vapor with this load . Plus hand loading several other bullet weights with equal results . What's not to love .


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

What's not to love ? 223 is a poor combat round. Excellent varmint round.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I had no use for AR/ AK type rifles. I had two new AR-15s back in 71 I took on trade. Never fired them and traded them off. They were green, not black and I think $159.99 . Since have had several BA in 223. I have a #3 Ruger in 223 that is keeper because it was a gift. Back in BC ( before Coyote ) shot a ton of ground hogs with it. Really not that much different than 222. I load both to 3250fps with 55gr bullets. 
Now with present social situation I might kick me out an AR. I want a Colt variation like the M16s we had in RVn.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I kind of feel the same way about my .243. i bought a Remington 700, synth stock, about 25 or 30 years ago, back when Remington was still making good firearms. I thought Remington rifle, Remington ammo. That stuff was all over the paper! Couldn't get it to group worth a crap! 

Then I thought, the .243 is a Winchester caliber, so let's try some Win ammo. Suddenly, the rifle became a tack driver! The last time I sighted it in, I showed up at the range, and there was a gang of guys just blasting away at the other end! When they finally called a cease fire, I walked out and set my target at 100 yards. Back at the bench, I loaded a round and put the rifle in my vice. 

I don't have a Caldwell Lead Sled, I have something called a "Sight Vice", which is a plastic and metal gizmo that allows me to hold on target very well! I think it cost me about 30 bucks! I put a round in the chamber and touched off a shot. It hit about 3" low and 3" left. I poured a cup of coffed out of my thermos, lit a cig, and kicked back while they blasted away! 

After they returned from their next cease fire, I chambered another round, and touched it off. As much as I searched through my spotting scope, I could not find another hole in that target! But, my original hole looked a little "funny"! It looked a little "oblong". I wondered if it could be so. 

When the "blastaway gang" called their next cease fire, I walked down to my target and discovered that I had, indeed, basically shot through the same hole! I just enlarged it a bit. So, since I was 3" low and 3" left I figured, with a 1/4" MOA scope, 12 clicks up and 12 clicks right should me right on! And it did! There's nothing I loved more than a three shot sight in! 

I was packing up my truck while the gang at the other end of the range kept blasting away! I wanted to ask them if they knew anybody who went hunting with a hot barrel! But, since they seemed to be a trigger happy bunch, I decided to hold my tongue!


----------

